

Obamas on Race: We've Been Treated Like the Help - juanplusjuan
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/obamas-reflect-personal-incidents-racial-discrimination/story?id=27636612

======
paulhauggis
"Barack Obama was a black man that lived on the South Side of Chicago, who had
his share of troubles catching cabs," Michelle Obama told the magazine."

I was in Chicago last summer and I had an impossible time catching a cab (I'm
not black). I spent 2 hours..and finally ended up taking a bus instead. There
are a million reasons why a cab driver will not pickup someone...and it's not
necessarily because of race.

"if you looked at what happened after Trayvon, if you looked at the decision
after Eric Garner, I'm being pretty explicit about my concern, and being
pretty explicit about the fact that this is a systemic problem, that black
folks and Latinos and others are not just making this up,"

While the police were abusive in Eric Garner's case, I don't think it had
anything to do with race. He was a 30+ time criminal that was resisting
arrest. No matter the race, the same outcome would have happened. It's not
like he was doing absolutely nothing..and the police abused him and framed him
for a crime. In fact, all of these martyrs were involved in some sort of
criminal behavior. I'm shocked that nobody seems to think that armed robbery,
assault, and theft are no big deal anymore.

The hoodie meme that went on during the Trayvon situation was ridiculous. If
you dress like this, I'm going to look at you suspiciously..I don't care about
your skin color. Political correctness is only hurting innocent people.

This poster on go.com has it right: "Michelle Obama disguise herself to go to
Target and if a woman asked her for help getting something off a high shelf
it's because she is tall......"

The problem is that in our sick world today, bullshit memes on Facebook and
Twitter are seen as fact.

